# Best place to buy a laptop



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Fellow Expats,

I've been in Dubai for a couple of months now and I'm in the market for buying a decent laptop.

I've been to the usual/ obvious places - eMax, Carrefour and another electronics store at Festival City.

Can anyone suggest the best place to find a legit laptop? I've seen some on Souq but I'm worried about buying something as expensive from there.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Carrefour, Shariff DG are probably your best bet. Especially where warranty is concerned.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Ill go to Carrefour, Geant or Lulu hypermarket... just in case you want a basic laptop at a good price


----------



## Barkook (Nov 12, 2014)

I think you'll get a better deal from Souq, at least 500 AED cheaper than Carrefour or Sharaf DG on high-end laptops.

Just make sure you're buying from a seller with a high number of positive reviews.


----------



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey,

Thanks for all the responses. I have seen some tempting laptops on Souq, very tempting actually and the price difference between the stores and on there can be quite substantial.

Have you had much experience of buying from Souq? If as you say you find someone with high positive feedback is it safe enough to go with?


----------



## Barkook (Nov 12, 2014)

mrussell said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. I have seen some tempting laptops on Souq, very tempting actually and the price difference between the stores and on there can be quite substantial.
> 
> Have you had much experience of buying from Souq? If as you say you find someone with high positive feedback is it safe enough to go with?


I've purchased a Macbook Pro a few months back for AED 1000 cheaper than the selling price in retail stores simply because it didn't have an Arabic keyboard! Also bought a gaming console (Playstation 4) from there.

I've got to say I'm quite pleased with both, in terms of quality and delivery time. Usually high feedback is a good-enough indicator of the seller's trustworthiness/legitimacy, both of my purchases were from a popular seller there on Souq under the name of Doduae I believe.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

+1 for Souq.com ... I have bought a few items from there and never had an issue. Never a big purchase like a laptop though so perhaps you want to do your homework before you buy. Specially when it comes to warranties. Most of the big name brands have service centers in Dubai so it doesn't necessary matter where you buy your laptop from. At least that's what Lenovo told me when I bought my laptop from the Computer Plaza

If you call Souq, they can take a specific question you may have and contact the seller on your behalf to ask the question - sometimes they'll do that while they put you on hold.


----------



## Harryjones (Nov 22, 2013)

The best place to buy Laptop is from Sharaf DG in Dubai. My friend bought his laptop here and said that it was cheap. I think they have a store also at City Centre Deira.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I've tried them all. Plugins has the most helpful crew to sort things out if things don't work out after. We have bought things at all. 

Dubai needs an online retailer focused on personal electronics.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Desert_Fever said:


> I've tried them all. Plugins has the most helpful crew to sort things out if things don't work out after. We have bought things at all.
> 
> Dubai needs an online retailer focused on personal electronics.


you mean like Jadopado.com ?


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Potentially.. but the issue I see if that everyone stocks a few items and they promise to deliver in a day or so. However, a lot of items are acquired only once you pay up and it can take 10 days or more for delivery. Plus none of them are focus on computers only. Like microcenter in the USA , etc.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

mrussell said:


> Hi Fellow Expats,
> 
> I've been in Dubai for a couple of months now and I'm in the market for buying a decent laptop.
> 
> ...


There are enough places were you can be pulled over the table!
And btw. the term "warranty" doesnt exist in the UAE. It`s always the fault of the customer.


----------

